# Prewar Dayton Huffman Tank Bike sees First Daylight in 75 Years! Guess the model?



## arguswebster (Mar 14, 2012)

Prewar Dayton Huffman Tank sees First Daylight in 75 Years! Guess the model?
I rescued this baby from an old barn, one owner, used as a newsies bike.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats a dandy! And you've got the tank I need! Cool find!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 14, 2012)

Great bike


----------



## fatbike (Mar 15, 2012)

Excellent find


----------



## derek4727 (Mar 15, 2012)

Niceeee!!!!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 15, 2012)

What a beauty !!!  Congrats !


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 15, 2012)

There is a site called cars in barns,How about a site for bikes in barns.Lets hear how you found out about "THE BARN"Was the owner easy to deal with.How many times did you have to go back.Lets hear the whole story.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 15, 2012)

That's so cool but you really do need to tell us more.  


Lucky duck!!


----------



## COB (Mar 15, 2012)

Dixie Flyer.


----------



## arguswebster (Mar 21, 2012)

*1937 Dixie Flyer Model 4*


----------



## COB (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool bike!


----------



## arguswebster (Apr 9, 2012)

*Older couple moves to Florida and clears out the barn.*

Older couple moves to Florida and clears out the barn.
They sold their mahogany Chris Craft, their '69 Beetle and this beautiful Dixie Flyer. Dad, when he was a boy used it in the late 30s and early forties and it sat in the garage for 70 years until last month. Looks just as it came out other than a few cob webs.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice Find!


----------

